

Show HN: Hubski, my idea of a better aggregator - markkat

One year ago, I downloaded the news.arc code and decided that I would teach myself programming by building a better aggregator. At that time, I had some rudimentary HTML knowledge, and little FORTRAN under my belt.<p>I knew that I wanted an aggregator that could support a wide range of submissions, and one that could scale without losing quality for the user. Hubski is what I have to show for my time and effort.<p>The easiest way to describe Hubski is to say that it uses a commenting system akin to HN or Reddit, but uses a sharing scheme like Twitter.<p>You have a personal feed comprised of the posts of people you follow, and the posts that they share with you. Instead of voting for a post, you share it with your followers. Posts propagate across the community by sharing. Posts can also be tagged, and tags can be followed like people.<p>That's Hubski in a nutshell.<p>There are a number of other things, like post previews, user shout-outs, and stuff, but most are UI-related. Here's a screenshot of my wife's account: http://i.imgur.com/NYrMf.png<p>http://hubski.com/all<p>Thanks.
======
petervandijck
I really like the idea. And the dot thing is cute. The design looked better
after I increased the zoom factor in my browser.

Good luck!

~~~
markkat
Thanks! Maybe I should go a bit bigger with the font...

~~~
DiabloD3
Should be around this big: <http://adterrasperaspera.com/>

~~~
markkat
Thanks. I increased titles and subtitles by 1px.

It does make it a bit easier on the eyes.

~~~
heynk
I'm gonna +1 on making it easier to read (maybe slightly bigger font, but
definitely lower font weight) and I'm a 19y/o with 20/20 vision.

I too taught myself rails with an aggregator, and you've done a really good
job at solving problems in that space. I'm definitely gonna keep an eye on
this.

~~~
markkat
_I'm gonna +1 on making it easier to read (maybe slightly bigger font, but
definitely lower font weight) and I'm a 19y/o with 20/20 vision._

:) Awesome. Thanks heynk. I'm still searching for the perfect title font. If
have any more feedback, definitely send it along to markkat at gmail. Or,
people report issues and make requests at: <http://hubski.com/tag?id=bugski>

And if you dig it, spread the word!

------
dwynings
Clickable link: <http://hubski.com/all>

~~~
markkat
Thanks. The imgur: <http://i.imgur.com/NYrMf.png>

------
adombrow
I really like the clean and minimal design of the site. Keep up the great
work!

